# sticky stuff



## glenn farrar (12 Sep 2014)

Hi guys
I was just wondering what type of glues and adhesives are safe to use for joining different materials (wood, stone etc)

Thanks in advance

Glenn


----------



## allan angus (12 Sep 2014)

i use gorilla glue or aquarium safe silicone sealant ( no anti bacterial additives ). gorilla glue has been declared safe by the manufacturers.
if you are gluing moses or plants then i use super glue the thick kind


----------



## glenn farrar (12 Sep 2014)

Thanks for the reply Allan the only gorilla glue I have seen is very much like superglue quite thin liquid is this the stuff you mean? I am totally new to aquariums and aqu scaping and just in the process of setting up my tank.I am still in the dry phase as I keep changing my mind about layout. The idea that I can superglue mosses and plants to some hard scape astounds me! I see interesting times ahead.

Thanks again

Glenn


----------



## Julian (12 Sep 2014)

Also keen to know if any old super glue will work! 

I have some moss that I need to stick down onto some wood, what's the best method for doing this without getting your hands attached? I'm guessing I apply the glue to the plant and press it against the wood with a pair of tweezers?

Thanks.


----------



## Lindy (12 Sep 2014)

I've used loctite super glue in my shrimp tank with no problems.


----------



## Martin in Holland (12 Sep 2014)

Superglue is your friend http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/dong-hu-gorge. I've used it in this scape alot.


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Sep 2014)

I use any old superglue, even Tesco's. Be aware though that once wet it will leave a white residue, so best use it sparingly. Although I suppose it'll eventually get covered by new plant growth...but it's still ugly in the meantime.


----------



## allan angus (12 Sep 2014)

Julian said:


> Also keen to know if any old super glue will work!
> 
> I have some moss that I need to stick down onto some wood, what's the best method for doing this without getting your hands attached? I'm guessing I apply the glue to the plant and press it against the wood with a pair of tweezers?
> 
> Thanks.


yes they all work the thyrotropic ones are a bit easier to use and leave less white residue

sods law cant find my bottle of gorilla glue but its a brown liquid that foams slightly on setting lol


----------



## ian_m (12 Sep 2014)

I've used the JBL Haru http://www.jbl.de/en/aquatics-freshwater-products/detail/4077/jbl-haru to glue my rocks together. It's dark grey colour and bonds very well. I washed the rocks, left to dry then baked oven (50C) for an hour before assembling my rocks. Left 24 hours and plonked in tank.

This picture from the JBL website shows it being used to glue moss to wood.


----------



## glenn farrar (12 Sep 2014)

Thanks for the answers people guess I can go ahead and stick myself to my tank!
@ Allan brown foaming liquid does not sound like the type I have seen I will have to look it up
@ian_m that Hard looks like interesting stuff too
Who knew that adhesives could be so exciting!

Thanks again

Glenn

@Martin in China I can't open that link coming up with an error I noticed it's crossed off in your links too

Thanks

Glenn


----------



## MikeC1408 (11 Oct 2014)

Is this stuff ok to use and if yes, how long should the items be left before returning to the tank? or is aquarium silicone sealant better (attaching some wood to slate)



 

Thanks


----------



## RossMartin (12 Oct 2014)

I used the same glue the other day to attach some Java fern to some wood. I let it dry for about two mins and then filled!! It will go white so don't use too much!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkyweasel (12 Oct 2014)

For sticking wood to slate there might not be enough contact area for superglue. Silicone or hot-melt glue would fill the gaps a bit and get a better grip on the wood.


----------



## MikeC1408 (12 Oct 2014)

Thanks guys

FYI the shop B&M were selling off super glue gel small single use tubes for 10p each today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

